# New Photo Competition anyone ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Same idea as last time different theme ?

Can anybody come up with an idea ?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes,

Lets have another competition. I love them.

Here's a suggestion. What about upping the stakes a bit. Could we each or each entrant put in a fiver , Then the winner could select a "landmark" for his collection. Not that Seiko 5 aren't good prizes.

mmm, Could we get it up enough for a Seiko jumbo diver as a prize?

Has anyone bought one lately?

No ideas about a theme . Do we need a theme? Just a watch photo competition.

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good idea but how many would put a fiver in ?

If people are willing then we could do it. Everybody pays a Â£5 entry fee to me. Then the winner could pick a watch to that value + I would put in up to Â£50 towards their choice of watch, if enough people enter.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

So if we had 55 applications we could do it


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Didn't have a camera for the last competition, have now though so would be entering.

Can't agree with entry fee or prize. What happened to "just for fun" ?

Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This theme thing puzzles me. Bearing in mind I was a Newbie , did you have a theme then? The situations were so varied. Why not just have a free for all. Take a pic in a situation that appeals to you. First impressions will possibly make up your mind. If there was a theme to the last, I didn't know. I just voted for the one that I found amusing, & involved something different.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Good point that Paul. No theme required - it will make for a more varied and less forced range of pics.

It is a bit like me and my totally unnecessary new forum ideas. I should leave it alone! The loosely structured nature of RLT appeals to me - any post can end up being about something else entirely.

On that note, how is your dog? The last I read training was ongoing.

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh he's fully trained - was when I got him. Don't know what i've posted which you've read. We tried to fine tune him a bit ago - getting too clever for his own good.

Your comments on the RLT site are very valid, & raise some very positive theories. Ever thought of introducing a forum on the subject? Doh!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, then lets do it just for fun then I can enter


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Wooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooo

This time I will spend more than 2 mins on my entry.

Eric


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

So is this happening or wot?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes lets do it, entries have to be in by the end of the month.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will be a prize but I have not decided what yet.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Any particular theme, or is this a "Freestyle" competition?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Read my post from July 7th


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

As far as I can recall the idea was just to picture a watch purchased from Roy in an unusual situation (the watch that is







). Quite a few people seemed to try and find something appropriate to their watch.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Breasts seemed a popular theme last time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Freestyle any watch you like , it does not have to be one of mine.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I have just brought a digital camera, but it will not work on my computer as I use windows 95 upgraded to 98 (it will only work on the pre-installed system). Would it be posible to send you a photograph for you to scan in to the competition, if I don't get get the digital camera sorted out.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes if I can get my scanner working with this new computer,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

If I can do something worthy of the forum







I will send it in, if your scanner is not sorted don't worry.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mike, scanner now works so it will not be a problem.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Yes, I will give it another go.









Thanks

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The prize will be a USA oiled strap with one of the new deployment buckles.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi,

have the photos to be sent to Roy direct or posted on this forum?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Send them to me as before.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

When the closing date for entries ?

Regards

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did say the end of the month but there does not seem to be many people interested so it may be extended a couple of weeks. ?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

There are 4 Breitlings in this picture....










This is my entry.

Regards.

Eric.

(p.s. I am back from the airshow, if you would like to see more pics drop me a line)


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

p.s. this is a reduced version of the real image...The full size one is 3mb and alot more detailed. available on reuest.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

More Breitlings in this one...

Eric

- x -


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on everyone, where's your entries ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes get on with it....

Otherwise my effort might win!

That's if Eric concedes, which I doubt


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I am still struggling for a good idea









But got the whole family working on it

Steve


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If you saw mine Steve, your brain cells may get a rest...

Then again, I was in the same boat. Choices, choices..........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lets extend the closing date to 15th August to give everyone some more time. OK ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats O.K buy me I should have card reader by the weekend. I have an image in the camera for the competion so hopefully I will be able to send it!!!

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just ordered a camera (samsung digimax v4) and should be here tomorrow so I'll give it a go aswell.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You all have until next Friday to send me your entries, then I will put the pictures up for voting.

We only have seven entries up to now, come on get snapping.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

"BORN TO BE MILD"










Another entry..........

Szy


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Eric--I love that shot. Feel like I'm zooming along with you on a beautiful English country road. Eventually, I quess, I'm going to have to cave in and get a digital camera to keep up with the rest of you guys and show you some beautiful California scenery and some of my sollection.

John


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, you mention 7 entries--when I scroll through the 3 pages of this topic, I can only find 3. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There are no entries on the topic yet. The entries have been sent to me and will be uploaded on Friday.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right Eric, let's get this right!

Your doing a ton, up a blind hill, one handed taking a photo of a pink Glycine!

You are the most unique person I know


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Closer to 90.....

But its a cracking shot though isn't it ?

I would like to point out that I do not advocate riding without full safety gear.

I always wear gloves, but I could not operate the camera with gloves on....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Arnie has a shotgun at the side of his bike, presumably a whip is bestowed at the side of Eric's!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a good shot and I must confess,

I did not know Harley Davidsons could go that fast.

I once road a Sportster and after 60mph the thing just turned into a giant vibrator. Quite disconcerting.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Andy Posted on Aug 13 2003, 08:14 PM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> the thing just turned into a giant vibrator.


Perhaps that's why Suzy rides em at 90+


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Some of them can be quite buzzy.....

You can take steps to reduce this problem..

One of the nicest mods in an extra gear that can be dropped into the box, reduces the RPM at cruising speeds, which in turn makes for a more comfortable ride....

A good service and a bit of tuning also helps (pipes / filter / jets)

Its never going to feel really smooth, but at least it will always be better than the BMWs....

I bought a BMW K100 once, to use as on a regular 80 miles per day commute....

After 20 minutes on the motorway at 70 mph I lost all feeling in my hands and feet...The thing vibrated so badly it was painfull. I sold it after 2 weeks and bought a VFR 750.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

OK Eric you asked for it.

I was being very kind

That Sportster I rode was the biggest pile of ***** I have ever had the misfortune to straddle.

Better than an old K possibly but better than the latest 4 Valve head R's......BOLLOX.

They do not go round corners and the brakes are a joke. Pillion footrests bolted to the swingarm on the Sportster for f**ks sake. How primitive is that

Improve them ? Sure but maybe at upwards of 10 Grand for the big twins you shouldn't have to.

Nope Sorry.

Harleys are for menopausal old men who just want to be king of the pub car park on sunny Sundays.

I lasted 20 minutes on that 1200 Sportster before my arse cried for mercy and at 40 I't's not age catching up. My BMW flat twin, though also primitive, felt like a magic carpet after that.

I did a three thousand mile tour to Austria two up and loaded with luggage on my BMW year before last and didn't feel a twinge.

Harley Davidson /

Primitive, overweight, underbraked, mobile christmas trees.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy,

I did not ask for anything ? Perhaps you mistook my opinion of a K100 for a critical attack on your bike....Why are people on this forum so aggressive ?

However I have just re-read my post I must apologise, I should have said....

"Its never going to feel really smooth, but at least it will always be better than the BMW K100"

I still dont think my original post warrants the use of expletives, but there we go....

I too have covered many miles on many bikes.......I worked as a courier for 12 months during my year out....I rode many bikes whilst working as a courier, the worst being a BMW R-80 the best being a Kawasaki GT-750 and the most entertaining a CX-500. I know the difference between a bike that does a job, and a bike that exists to flatter the ego of the rider.

I am not a menopausal old man, and neither do I want to be king of the Pub Car Park. In fact I cant remember the last time I went to pub, on my Harley or otherwise. Ok so my Harley does not go round corners like my old 900ss, but neither would I want to ride 150 miles to work on the Ducati. I can ride the Harley all day, in all weathers.

My Harley is aslo a stunning looking bike. If you are talking Christmas trees I think you need look no further than the range of Jap plastic bikes, covered in multicoloured graphics, with Iridium screens, and purple headlight covers.

I will concede that it is highly likely that the modern BMW motorcycle is far superior in almost every respect to my primitive Harley. However I also suspect it is highly likely the modern BMWs are almost as boring and lacking character as the people that choose to buy and ride them.

Kind Regards.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Pays your money takes your choice dose it matter, as long as you are happy with it.

MIKE.. (99, Daytona)


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

My apologies Eric.

If it's any consellation I also think that BMW's on the whole are ridden by arrogant, know all, geriatric bores.

Go to any dealer on a Saturday and once your eyes have recovered from being temporarily blinded by the dayglo, you'll see what I mean.

My menopausal comment was not directed at you as I do not even know how old you are.

I am fiercly defensive of my bike simply because of all the piss taking I get from my sports bike riding friends who I USED to ride with.

I do actually like SOME Harleys and I could almost have forgiven that Sportster it's foibles had it not been for those brakes.

I'm sorry but there is no excuse for brakes that bad in this day and age. Esspecially on a bike capable of the speeds you have demonstrated in your photo.

I still think that photo is excellent and this weekend I will be out trying to copy.

If you don't hear from me on Monday you'll know I crashed.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hints for getting the shot and not crashing....

1) If possible pre-focus your camera, sit on the bike and get it set up. You dont want to be waiting for autofocus when you press the button.

2) Use a very wide angle lens (I used an 18 mm lens) The wider the better, the idea being you dont need to look through the camera, simply pointing it forwards whilst it is hanging round your neck means what you see is what you get. I you dont have a very wide angle lens < 20mm dont even try it. Sit on the bike and look trough the viewfinder. You will find it very difficult to frame the shot.....As an alternative ask a pillion passenger to take the shot past your head...They will be further back, and have more time to frame and compose the

3) Start off slow < 20 mph. Let the throttle go, pick up the camera (that is hanging round your neck on a sturdy strap) point it forwards, press the button. Grab the bars again, the whole process should be done within a second.

4) If at all unsure dont do it.......


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Eric,

I had a CX-500, and it was very "entertaining" until I realised that you

a) have to shift about on the seat a bit on cornering, or

b)Grip the tank with your knees and "steer" with them, like you had to on the old Thunderbirds.

go round bends easy then









I must say that the CX had the must comfortable seat of any bike I've been on.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

What I used to like most about the CX was the way the bike used to lean when you blipped the throttle....


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Think you may be confusing the CX with your old R80 eric.

That "leaning" of the bike when blipping the throttle is a characteristic of the flat twin boxer engine.

I too owned a CX500 (didn't we all at some stage) in 87. Ironically I wrote it off going into the back of an MR2 at a T junction.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

OUCH !!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Dummy out of Pram, Again.

Dont i remember some one defending Harley's a while back. ?.

ericp, i hade a K100 for 5yrs, the vibes were o.k.on the front, but bad on the pillion,wife would complain between 60-70 mph, as far as engineering goes they are not as good as my Triumph, i have said the same thing before on the same subject on this site. Why do people allways pull others down for what they ride, never figured it out. lot's of riders ride lot's of bikes for lot's of different reasons. half a dozen i think we could all think of.

Ride safe, be happy, b.f.n. fred.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

You must rmember Fred that your K100 was produced during the infancy of BMW's flat four engine. Of course it will not bear comparison to a modern Hinckley triumph because it's ancient now, but I assure you that the latest generation of K series engines, as seen in the K1200RS/LT/GT most certainly will.

Interesting thing about those early K's is that you still see plenty of them around.

Come into central London and you still see quite a few being dispatched on old C-D plates with 6 figure mileages. Granted they were a bit buzzy but they were also built like tanks. Not so good for the 3000 miles per year Summer only brigade but great for people who want a Winter hack. The K75 is the one to have.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy, the flat four [K] was introduced in 1983, mine was a 1990, thats a full seven years of production, the K do have a long life, but not a very good one. as i said before on this subject, there where many problems with the [K]that did not get out into the public domain,i was a member of the BMW club and used to go to meetings up in the west yorkshire dales, for ride out's and a meal, from first hand experience i can tell you that a lot of members where very unhappy with there bike's, from broken centre stands to crap handling.from penny pinching cadmium bolts to poor ABS electronics. Both front brake disc's on my bike cracked,we are not talking old bikes here, 2/3 yrs old Â£8500, in 1990 how much in todays price. BMW are expert in marketing, like a lot of the expensive watch makes, and we don't belive them now do we.If you did'nt use a BMW dealer you found nothing out,they dont put recall notices in the press like a lot of other manufactors do, i could go on and on,but the fact is they are not as good[by a long way]as there cracked up to be, the major thing with the 75 was that it was not as top heavy as the 100, so made it more manageable to ride. fred.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred I'm on my second R1200C. Sold the last with nearly 20000 miles showing.

All I can tell you is that I have had this, my second R1200C since April and done 6000 miles.

If memory serves thats about what it's taken you 7 years to do on your Triumph. 10000 miles wasn't it









Do not presume to talk to me about the longevity of a motorcycle engine at that stupidly low mileage.

You haven't a clue. Rack up a decent mileage and then talk to me.

Bloody cheek.

Oh and I have a friend in the trade who tells me his boss won't touch those Hinkley triumphs with a shitty stick.

They are very poorly engineered apparently and very unreliable. Always coming back with something wrong.

Watch this space because I'll be speaking to him tomorrow and intend to compile a list for your benefit.

You clearly don't like me Fred and may I take this opportunity to recipriocate the sentiment 100%.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh and by the way in 22 years of ring I have owned every make of Japanese bikes and the BMW is without a doubt the best built.

If your K was so crap how come you kept it for 5 years.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Dummy out of pram again folk's.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well at least I don't write like a five year old


----------

